# budding relationship



## abc_123

Hola, me gustaría que me ayudaran:

Según el diccionario la traducción para _Budding _es _en ciernes _

En el siguiente contexto como sería:
Don't you have anything better to do than shrivel a budding relationship before it starts?! 
Budding relationship?


Por lo que he podido traducir y entender sería:
¡¿No tienes algo mejor para hacer que marchitar una relación ... antes de que comience?!
¿... relación?

Espero me puedan ayudar, y gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me puedan brindar.


----------



## AlbertoCrakito

"Budding" podría traducirse como algo que, ya de antemano, promete tener mucho camino que recorrer hasta llegar a ser bueno.


----------



## workingonit

"Budding" can be used to describe anything which is still in its early stages, something that has the potential to develop further.  That further development might be good or bad:  I've seen the phrase, "a budding criminal."


----------



## St. Nick

_¿No tienes algo mejor para hacer que desarraigar una relación en brote antes de que pueda florecer?

_Todo un Tenorio, ¿no?


----------



## AlbertoCrakito

El intento de un nativo para que suene algo más natural: "¿No tienes nada mejor que hacer que marchitar así una relación sin germinar antes de que pueda florecer?".


----------



## workingonit

With flowering plants, "budding" refers to any stage from when the tiny buds first form until the time they start to open.  In regard to relationships or other matters, it can be used in the same way.


----------



## Sköll

I don't understand what's wrong with 'en ciernes'.

una relación en ciernes que todavía está en sus comienzos.


----------



## workingonit

Sköll said:


> una relación en ciernes que todavía está en sus comienzos.



Isn't that redundant?  Wouldn't either one phrase or the other convey the meaning?


----------



## Sköll

Yes, but that is how the original sentence in English is phrased.


----------



## workingonit

Good point.


----------



## AlbertoCrakito

I can tell Spanish-speaking people use this expression ("en ciernes") rarely. It seems to be really poethic.


----------



## workingonit

Alberto, did you mean to say "I can tell you that...?"

"I can tell" is an idiomatic expression which means "I realize."  In the present context, your statement seems strange coming from a native Spanish speaker, since you would have grown up knowing this sort of thing and would not need to reassure others that you understand it.


----------



## AlbertoCrakito

Nope. I meant to say what you're actually reading, Workingonit. 
I think I learned it at the US from a bud some time ago.


----------



## Onager

Sköll said:


> Yes, but that is how the original sentence in English is phrased.



I'm sorry but I have to disagree. "starts" is a verb. This translation that was posted is closer to the original statement.  

" antes de que comience" (before it  starts)


----------



## Sköll

How do you explain that it is budding _before _it has started?


----------



## workingonit

If you think of a flower bud, it is in the bud stage before it starts to open.


----------



## Sköll

That's the way St. Nick avoided the irony.


----------



## workingonit

I don't think any irony was intended by the original statement--do you?


----------



## Sköll

No. In English it doesn't sound funny to me.


----------



## workingonit

So... in order for it not to sound funny in Spanish, would you have to use "en ciernos" (o algo frase más cotidiana) and "before it starts to unfold?"


----------



## Onager

I think what is giving us a problem here is the phrase "Before it starts"

If I reread the sentence, it comes across as "before it develops"

So we have:

"Don't you have anything better to do than to shrivel a budding relationship before it  develops?"


----------



## sueca1

abc_123 said:


> Hola, me gustaría que me ayudaran:
> 
> Según el diccionario la traducción para _Budding _es _en ciernes _
> 
> En el siguiente contexto como sería:
> Don't you have anything better to do than shrivel a budding relationship before it starts?!
> Budding relationship?
> 
> 
> Por lo que he podido traducir y entender sería:
> ¡¿No tienes algo mejor para hacer que marchitar una relación ... antes de que comience?!
> ¿... relación?
> 
> 
> 
> Espero me puedan ayudar, y gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me puedan brindar.


 
In English (*incipient *relationship) would work, but I don't know if it is quite the same with* incipiente* in Spanish?   *naciente*?


----------



## workingonit

The original sentence was written in English:
Don't you have anything better to do than shrivel a budding relationship before it starts?! 

I believe "starts," as used here, means "starts to unfold."

Hence (begging pardon for my inadequate Spanish)-- 
¿No tienes nada mejor que hacer que marchitar así una relación en ciernes antes de que pueda comenzar a abrirse?"


Si hay errores en mi español, ¡espero que Uds. me los expliquen!


----------



## Onager

workingonit said:


> The original sentence was written in English:
> Don't you have anything better to do than shrivel a budding relationship before it starts?!
> 
> I believe "starts," as used here, means "starts to unfold."



I think you hit the nail on the head here. It does explain why I kept getting the feeling that "Before i starts" had the sense of "Before it develops"

How about:

¿No tienes nada mejor que hacer que marchitar así una relación en ciernes antes de que pueda florecer?


----------



## workingonit

Maybe... though to me, "florecer" carries a connotation of developing fully... and, (given that we agree on the author's intent), the original sentence very specifically refers to "before it (even) starts (to unfold)."

So in this case I would choose to use a few additional words, so as to convey what I believe to be the original meaning, rather than go for brevity.


----------



## eli-chi

AlbertoCrakito said:


> I can tell Spanish-speaking people use this expression ("en ciernes") rarely. It seems to be really poethic.



No, Sir.  It isn´t poetic at all.  And it is not "rare".


----------



## Onager

workingonit said:


> Maybe... though to me, "florecer" carries a connotation of developing fully... and, (given that we agree on the author's intent), the original sentence very specifically refers to "before it (even) starts (to unfold)."
> 
> So in this case I would choose to use a few additional words, so as to convey what I believe to be the original meaning, rather than go for brevity.



That is why you have the "Antes de que pueda florecer" 

"Before it could bloom" literally.


----------



## workingonit

OK, my understanding of Spanish is definitely limited.  If the native Spanish speakers here agree that "antes de que pueda florecer" gives the same meaning as "antes de que pueda comenzar/empezar a abrirse," I certainly won't argue the point!


----------



## AlbertoCrakito

eli-chi said:


> No, Sir. It isn´t poetic at all. And it is not "rare".


OK, sir. Pardon me, it may not be rare for you in the country where you come from, but, here in Spain, we hardly ever use that expression. 
We're used to using "estar muy verde" which means the same in a casual context, rather than "en ciernes", used for texts about plants.


----------



## workingonit

Texts about plants?  That sounds more scientific than poetic to me!


----------



## eli-chi

AlbertoCrakito said:


> OK, sir. Pardon me, it may not be rare for you in the country where you come from, but, here in Spain, we hardly ever use that expression.
> We're used to using "estar muy verde" which means the same in a casual context, rather than "en ciernes", used for texts about plants.



La expresión "en ciernes", para mí, es bastante castiza.  Pudiera ser que haya sido reemplazada por otras más modernas. Aquí se usa, también coloquialmente, la expresión *"en verde"*, para cuando algo está en sus inicios. 
Por ejemplo, se puede comprar un departamento (para Uds., probablemente, "apartamento") *"en verde"*.  Esto es, cuando recién se está contruyendo el edificio.


----------



## eli-chi

workingonit said:


> OK, my understanding of Spanish is definitely limited.  If the native Spanish speakers here agree that *"antes de que pueda florecer" gives the same meaning as "antes de que pueda comenzar/empezar a abrirse,"* I certainly won't argue the point!



Es correcto.  Y creo que tu comprensión del español no es limitado. 
I love your discussions, guys!


----------



## workingonit

!Sí que es!  Tengo la comprehensión muy básica, y vivo aquí con mi diccionario enfrente de un ojo y mi libro de los conjugaciones enfrente del otro... y con otra "ventana" abierta a esta sita para buscar más información.  !Necesito cuatro ojos--esos tres, y otro para ver lo que escribo!


----------



## eli-chi

workingonit said:


> Maybe... though to me, "florecer" carries a connotation of developing fully... and, (given that we agree on the author's intent), the original sentence very specifically refers to "before it (even) starts (to unfold)."
> 
> So in this case I would choose to use a few additional words, so as to convey what I believe to be the original meaning, rather than go for brevity.



Sólo para aclarar.  Se entiende por "florecer" todo el proceso de "dar flor".  Desde que se empieza a abrir el "botón" (la flor cerrada, cubierta por hojas), hasta que se abre en todo su esplendor.


----------



## workingonit

Es lo que pensé.  Así me parece que para indicar claramente la primera etapa, antes de que se abren los primeros pétalos, hay que decir "antes de que pueda comenzar/empezar a abrirse" (o "antes de que se abren los primeros pétalos").

"antes de florecer" me parece más general en su sentido.


----------



## eli-chi

workingonit said:


> Es lo que pensé.  Así me parece que para indicar claramente la primera etapa, antes de que se abren los primeros pétalos, hay que decir "antes de que pueda comenzar/empezar a abrirse" (o "antes de que se abren los primeros pétalos").
> 
> "antes de florecer" me parece más general en su sentido.


Tienes razón.  Es como pasa con "starts".  Tuvieron que darle una segunda lectura, para entender que quiso decir, en realidad, "empezar a ...".  Bueno, acá hay que releer, para entender que es "empiece a florecer".


----------



## mariterra

Hola,

Yo para mantener el tono poetico y trágico, que a la vez enfatiza tanto la relacion en sus comienzos como la acción calculada de marchitar, diría:

"No tienes nada mejor que hacer que arrancar de raiz una relación que empezaba a dar sus frutos?" 

Pienso que la metáfora y el sentido de la frase se conservan, espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## eli-chi

mariterra said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo para mantener el tono poetico y trágico, que a la vez enfatiza tanto la relacion en sus comienzos como la acción calculada de marchitar, diría:
> 
> "No tienes nada mejor que hacer que arrancar de raiz una relación que empezaba a dar sus frutos?"
> 
> Pienso que la metáfora y el sentido de la frase se conservan, espero haberte ayudado.



Lo siento, pero tengo que disentir.  Si algo se "arranca de raíz", no hay vuelta atrás.  En cambio, si se marchita, puede "revivir", aunque a la vista parezca haber muerto.


----------



## AlbertoCrakito

Eli-Chi, con todos mis respetos, estás complicando _demasiado_ una frase que no tiene ninguna otra connotación más que la de "fastidiar una relación que ni siquiera ha tenido tiempo para desarollarse". No creo que haya subliminalidades ni lectura entre líneas que den a entender que puede "revivir, pareciendo muerto a la vista" o "que haya vuelta a atrás o no".

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## eli-chi

AlbertoCrakito said:


> Eli-Chi, con todos mis respetos, estás complicando _demasiado_ una frase que no tiene ninguna otra connotación más que la de "fastidiar una relación que ni siquiera ha tenido tiempo para desarollarse". No creo que haya subliminalidades ni lectura entre líneas que den a entender que puede "revivir, pareciendo muerto a la vista" o "que haya vuelta a atrás o no".
> 
> Un cordial saludo.


Mi idea jamás ha sido complicar, sino colaborar.  Es lo que me motiva a participar en este foro. Todos estamos aquí para expresar nuestros puntos de vista, con el fin de ayudar a decidir a la persona que expuso su duda, o pregunta.
En mi opinión, sobre todo en el caso de una relación, puede haber "quiebres", o, como dice el autor, puede *"marchitarse"*, pero no necesariamente tiene que terminar en "ruptura" o punto final, aún cuando sea incipiente.
Un saludo para ti, también.


----------

